# Hilfe mit Acrobat Reader öffnen



## Primax (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie kann ich denn eine Hilfe-Datei, die ich mit Acrobat erstellt habe, aus meinem VB-Programm starten?
Acrobat-Reader-EXE suchen... dann ausführen... und Hilfe.pdf öffen.

Hat jemand ein Code-Beispiel dafür?

Grüße

Primax


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Dezember 2003)

Der Acrobat Reader lässt sich soweit ich weiss windowsweit über das Kommando "acrord32" aufrufen. Also einfach mit ShellExecute (Beispiele hier im Forum) starten und als Parameter die Datei anhängen.


----------



## Primax (16. Dezember 2003)

*?*

Tut mir leid, aber ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin...
wie muß denn der ShellExecute-Befehl aussehen? so...
ShellExecute(Null, "OPEN", "D:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe", , Programm_Pfad, 1)

Und muß ich da noch was deklarieren? Kannst du mir das ganze etwas genauer erklären.

grüße Primax


----------



## Primax (17. Dezember 2003)

*Lösung gefunden!*

Hier der Code mit dem es funktioniert!

Für den Aufruf benötigt man dies...

```
FolderFileName = ProgramPath & "\help.pdf"
Call ShellExecute(hWnd, "Open", FolderFileName, "", App.Path, 1)
```
FolderFileName ist nur eine Var. in der App.Path und der Dateiname zusammengefasst wird.
Zusätzlich benötigt man aber noch eine Deklaration der Funktion ShellExecute...

```
Public Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" _
Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, _
ByVal lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As String, _
ByVal lpParameters As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, _
ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long
```
Vielen Dank Dario, aber irgendwie habe ich das damit nicht hin bekommen.

Grüße Primax


----------

